# Betta won't come out of bowl when changing water, please help



## yalda555 (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to be able to pour my betta right from her tank to a bowl without any problems. Recently she has been learning quickly and swimming in the opposite direction. I have also tried scooping her up with a cup, but she swims and jumps wildly to get away. I haven't had much luck with a net either and now I can't get her out to change her water. Please help! Any suggestions welcome! Thanks!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It is difficult with a net, but after a while, you get the hang of it. Try to get your fish used to it by just placing it in the tank, and hopefuly they will get used to it. It's like adaptation, if you think about it.

All the best,
-bloo97


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok this is what u do. if u have the net which u siad u have problems with all u do is trap her in it and them she will turn around. 2. of that fails try this: dump all the water leaving only much so she/he can flop around and dump in the tank u want him/her to be in. 3. use food to lure her in a cup by putting food and putting it in a cup so she swims in the cup getting trapped. if all fails, just go psycho and keep trying.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

yalda555 said:


> I used to be able to pour my betta right from her tank to a bowl without any problems. Recently she has been learning quickly and swimming in the opposite direction. I have also tried scooping her up with a cup, but she swims and jumps wildly to get away. I haven't had much luck with a net either and now I can't get her out to change her water. Please help! Any suggestions welcome! Thanks!


Oh my gosh, I had a similar experience just today, with the Betta I adopted last week. I was trying to catch him with the net, but he kept swimming and jumping away (stressing him out too much?) so I tried to pour him out, but he kept swimming in the other direction, until there was barely any water left, and all the stones I have in the bottom nearly crushed him! :shock: But there was just enough water left for me to finally scoop him out with the net, and then I finally put him in the cup, which after all this had NO water at all in it, and he just lay in the bottom of the cup like a wet tissue, so I poured the last bit of water in really quick. I felt so bad, it was horrible and traumatic. I hope I can do so much better next time.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can teach them to swim into a net or cup by using food as a reward mechanism.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I use the cup my boy came in. =] The way I do it is I wait til my betta is at the top edge of the tank (he's normally there anyway) then I dip the cup in quickly. The current going into the cup sucks him in so he doesn't get all stressed and neither do i! XD

I've also done this with a ladle where I just pour him into the cup afterwards but I find the direct cup method is best. =]

All in all practice makes perfect. =] I find if you don't go in nervous about it you don't stall as much in the process out of fear or stress and things are quicker and easier for you and your fish. =]

Good luck! =]


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I realize full water changes are primarily based on the size of the housing your betta is kept in. On the other hand, minimize stress on the fish, just do partial water changes on a more frequent basis. ;D


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't fell sorry one of my betta fish went aggro and flew put of the cup and landed in the sink and took me like 4sedonds to scoop back in but still u could do this on last thing. : siphon the water with a tube and get the water very shallow so he won't jump out


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The slower you move the more stress you put them through. I simply trap my fish in the corner and move them towards the surface and then sometimes they'll go in the net or get stuck on the egde of it then fall in. It takes time and practice.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I trap my fishy between the net and the tank wall. Muhahaha, no where to run now!  

If my fish is being especially stubborn, I put the net behind him and put my finger in the water in front of him. I then act like I am going to poke him in the head, so he backs up. Aha! He backs right up into the net! 

I've tried "sucking him up" with the cup before, but he's smart, always swims downward out of the cup's suction!


----------



## CrystalLace (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 2 cup measuring cup I use to do his partial water changes, and to get him out of the bowl. It's big enough that if I dunk the cup in fast enough, and if he's close enough, he gets sucked in before he could try to get the strength to swim out.

If he's being mopey though but still near the surface, sometimes I'll dunk the cup in the water and hold on to it for a minute or two, as everything stills. Eventually he gets curious enough and swims towards the edge of the cup. If he inches a bit inward, SCOOP! He's mine!!! ... Well, he's already mine, but you get the point <3.

Sometimes I do the same with a net too, if he's being sad on the bottom and I can't get him with the cup. Usually he flees as soon as I stick the net in the water (like he knows what's coming <.<) so I have a really hard time using the net. I found if I leave it still in there for a bit, or move it realllllllllly slowly towards him, before I go in for the catch, that tends to work too. Kinda depends on your fish and his mood =P.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies!  I bought a siphon which really helps with the WC, and it's much easier to catch Dobby with the net.

Yalda, I hope you don't feel I hijacked your thread. I imagine all the replies are just as helpful for you too?


----------

